# Birth Control for Platys in NPT



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't keep up with the girls. My 3 Platys are producing fry that are over running my 20G NPT. Right now the only other fish I have is a rubberlipped pleco which I NEVER see, 3 adult Platys and LOTS of babies. I am looking for a fish that....
1. eats fry
2. Doesn't bother my plants
3. Doesn't mind being by itself or MAYBE a friend
4. Is easy to keep/no maintenance. 
5. OK...good looking would be OK too
6. DOESN'T get big

SOOO...what should I get? AN OSCAR? (just kidding! )


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I assume you don't want it to get big enough to eat the adults?

How about
-african knife?
-Leopard Ctenopoma
-various catfish like pimodella or synodontis species


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pair of rams or other dwarf cichlids (maybe apistos)


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I once got a pregnant molly by accident that gave birth to 18 fry. Some people would see this as good news but it was a nightmare as I had just given away a Severum Cichlid that had outgrown a 20 gallon to the point where I could not put in any more fish. I only got the Molly because I had some bad diatoms that had grown in layers all over the tank. The molly and her fry were doing a really good job at chipping away at the loose diatom layers, but I wanted to repopulate the 20 gallon with different types of fish and not have a Molly only tank. I had a Bolivian Ram in the tank. At first he did not care for the molly fry and did not bother them much. Then the mother Molly when it was feeding time, would eat all the food and endlessly chase the Bolivian Ram all over the tank. The poor guy was starved and the mother Molly would not let him eat any food that I threw in, so I guess he decided to feast on the fry. One by one, I noticed the Molly fry disappearing. I did not know what was happening and would have never guessed that the Bolivian Ram was eating them as he had previously shown no interest in them. Then one day, I saw a fry's tail sticking out of the Ram's mouth as he was consuming the fry. At that point the mystery of the disappearing fry was solved.

I agree with Zapins, a Dwarf Cichlid may do the trick for you. Imho, I love my Bolivian Ram and it reminds me of my female Betta. They present as one of the most intelligent fish that I have ever owned and have quite the personality.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

How hard are they to keep alive? I am a NOOObe!
Do I need two?
Do I need a lid/cover?
Thanks!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a Bolivian Ram cichlid in my 10 gallon high tech tank where I perform 50% water changes weekly. He seems to be doing really well. I have never kept one in a Natural Planted Tank so I cannot speak to how well they would do in a NPT. Perhaps, someone who has experience keeping one in a NPT could speak to this. I would be curious to know as well.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

I've kept blue rams before, which are kind of similar. Sensitive to water quality and likes high temps (discus temps, 80's). If you have an established tank and you keep up the water quality, it will be fine. Drip acclimate, and RO water would be a plus.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

go for a betta or a gourami... They're not as sensitive as the rams et al dwarf cichlids.


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Why not just give the mollies away? Mother included. They're not the greatest algae eaters in the world. If diatoms are all that you're concerned with, Otocinclus strip a tank clean of them in a matter of 24 hours. Diatoms are rarely a problem in established tanks anyway - i.e. you don't need something in the tank constantly to "keep them at bay".

If you like the idea of just a few mollies and no more, I would just get a few males and be done with it.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

They are Platys and I have grown fond of them. I have given SCADS of babies away.....the tank is too heavily planted to catch them.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I think just about any tetra would make short work of the fry and yet not bother the adults. They are also pretty and interesting fish, and don't grow too large.

If you underfeed the parents they will also eat them.

Bill


----------



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oops, I'm sorry :doh: I read through too fast and lost track of who started the thread. I responded to Homer, who wasn't the one asking for help, and probably handled his own problem long ago.


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

If the fry are not that big, you can try ghost shrimp. When i raised guppies, ghost shrimps ate a fry a day so the tank had less fry each day, but this is just a last minute thing because they won't kill all the fry.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll second the tetras. _Dwarf_ African Frogs will eat the fry as well and not get big enought to eat the adults.


----------



## Desert_Damsel (Jun 18, 2007)

To control my colony of guppies i rely on Humming bird tetra, a have just one but they also flourish in schools of 8 or more. maximum size is 3" ! Honestly i think they're one of the most interesting fish to watch, they zip through the tank after live food, stop instantly and are even capable of stalking their prey by walking on their pectoral fins! which is why their also called "walking tetra".

Good luck finding them! if you have any friends in Tucson Arizona they have them at Desert Pet center on Swan & 22nd.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I could not get to the LFS and we were driving by Petco so I bought a female blue Betta. She is active and pretty. Now I just hope she is hungry. Boy Bettas seem to get diss'ed on some forums. I toyed with the Golden Rams that were on sale for the SAME price but I can't stand it when my fish die so I played it safe with the Betta. Will update if she EATS! Is she doesn't it is back to Petco for the Rams. She needs to get to work fast because the babies are now having babies.
UPDATE>>>I just caught Miss Betta swimming around with a fry in her mouth. By the time I got my camera she had swallowed it. Too cool!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Betta, maybe Dwarf Gourami.
Bolivian Rams are tougher than German Blue Rams, and have done fine in my tanks. Germans Blues are more delicate. (OR else the supplier is not supplying healthy fish) I have lost several. 

In a 20 I would limit the stocking to fish under 3", and that only if the fish is fairly sedentary. A 2" active fish is about as big as I would put in there.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Your betta will be fed very well... Female bettas are personable as well.


----------

